# I think this counts...



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

in the freshwater section....

I know, they're not fish, but they're aquatic and the Caudata website is only half decent.... anyways...

Finally starting to piece together my new Axolotl tank! 93ish gallon TruVu I picked up off of CL, broke up a bunch of slate and siliconed it to the bottom, running my tiny Eheim 2211 (soon to be upgraded), attempting to grow an Xmas moss wall (hence the reason it looks all cloudy towards the back), loving the water lettuce I got from Srenaeb. Next up, find lighting that won't shock the hell out of the axies, but will help the plants grow... oh, and get more plants!



















My photo's suck in comparison to what I've seen on here. Perhaps someone should come show me how to take decent photo's of tank set-ups


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks awesome!! I love those little guys


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

where to get those white little guys?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> where to get those white little guys?


They have them at Fraser aquarium in the back left corner of the store.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> where to get those white little guys?


From Grete herself shortly! She has babies 

Nice set up!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

interest is really growing in these. great pix.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

True, you can get them at Fraser Aqua at $65/ea, but most are missing limbs (yes they regenerate), gills and stressed to heck. Or you can wait and get them from me soon at about half the price


----------

